# Damen Thermo Anzug



## Drohne (8. Juli 2005)

*Hallo Boardies, ein höfliches Servus unsere lieben Damen!:m *

Bitte Euch alle um Unterstützung bei der Suche nach einem schicken Thermo Anzug für Damen.

Bereits seit der vergangenen Saison wird für meine mitfischende Gattin ein Thermo Anzug für die Herbst - Winter Saison gesucht, bisher leider ergebnislos da es offenbar nur welche in Herren Konfektionen gibt. Weder war eine Suche in allen für uns erreichbaren Angelgeräte Shops erfolgreich, noch ein durchforsten diverser Kataloge, auch googeln im Internet führte zu keinem Ergebnis.

Falls uns bei diesem Problem und bei der Suche unterstützen könnte oder allenfalls sogar bereits Adressen von Firmen oder Erzeuger bekanntgeben könnte, würden wir uns sehr freuen. Benötigt würde ein Anzug für die Konfektionsgröße 40 - 42, natürlich in grün.

Im voraus vielen herzlichen Dank für Eure Unterstützung.

Drohe & Henne


----------



## Rosi (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Damen Thermo Anzug*

Sag ich doch, es gibt kaum Angelklamotten für Frauen!!!
Meiner ist von Ebay, in graubraungrün und raschelt nicht.


----------



## honeybee (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Damen Thermo Anzug*

Ich hab einen in der Größe M

Naja gut, ich bin 1,75m......die Ärmel sind etwas lang, aber die kremple ich einfach um und in der Länge passt er auch wunderprächtig.


----------



## Drohne (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Damen Thermo Anzug*

*Servus Rosi!#h* 

Das ging aber schnell. Dies darf doch nicht wahr sein, es scheint tatsächlich so zu sein, dass es keine Thermo Anzüge für Damen gibt. Aber Dein Tipp mit Ebay ist immerhin weiterzuverfolgen. 
Bitte ganz fest Daumen drücken, vielleicht gibts doch was für unsere Damenwelt.

Jedenfalls vielen Dank für die rasche Reaktion#6 

Liebe Grüße aus dem Weinviertel

Drohne


----------



## Rosi (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Damen Thermo Anzug*

Na bei den Temperaturen könnt ihr noch ein Schnäppchen machen, bei ca. 1500 Geboten an Skianzügen|supergri


----------



## honeybee (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Damen Thermo Anzug*

Achso Drohne.......

Ich habe ja einen Herren Anzug in der Größe M gekauft. Allerdings habe ich mir die Hose etwas abändern lassen und zwar in der Breite. Die Länge habe ich so gelassen. Aber das kommt auch sicherlich darauf an, wie groß Deine Frau ist.

Habt Ihr keine Änderungsschneiderei in der Nähe?


----------



## Drohne (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Damen Thermo Anzug*



			
				honeybee schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab einen in der Größe M
> 
> Naja gut, ich bin 1,75m......die Ärmel sind etwas lang, aber die kremple ich einfach um und in der Länge passt er auch wunderprächtig.


 
*Servus honeybee!#h *

Haben wir auch schon probiert, schaut aber urkomisch aus, :q da meine Frau 165 cm hoch ist und etwa 60 kg |kopfkrat Lebendgewicht auf die Waage bringt. 

Danke jedenfalls für Deine Information und bitte auch ganz fest Daumen drücken

LG Drohe


----------



## Lachsy (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Damen Thermo Anzug*

dann nimm doch grösse S .
Ich bin auch nur 160 cm gross und wiege ca 65 KG.
Ab und zu gibt es Thermowäsche bei Tchibo und Aldi auch für frauen.

mfg Lachsy


----------



## honeybee (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Damen Thermo Anzug*

Naja macht doch nix........man ist doch beim angeln und nicht auf der Modenschau. Man kann doch die Hosen und zur Not auch die Ärmel etwas abändern lassen. Das kostet nicht die Welt.

Ich hab die Hose auch nur in der Breite ändern lassen, weil immer die blöden Träger, selbst über Kreuz, nach unten rutschten.


----------



## Drohne (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Damen Thermo Anzug*

Natürlich Honeybee, daran haben wir auch schon gedacht. Als letzter Ausweg ist diese Möglichkeit auch sicherlich brauchbar. Es währe dennoch schön und würde uns freuen wenn unsere große Boardgemeinschaft solche Anzüge aufspüren könnte. Einen interessanter Tip wurde mir per E-Mail übermittelt, nähmlich in einem Jägershop (kettner) nachsehen#6 

LG Drohne


----------



## honeybee (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Damen Thermo Anzug*

Ich dachte Kettner gibts nicht mehr?|kopfkrat


----------



## Lachsy (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Damen Thermo Anzug*

doch jana , gibt es noch. haben letztens ein katalog von denen bekommen. Haben ihren sitz glaube ich bei köln
hier kann man wühlen gehn http://www.kettner.de/ 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Drohne (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: Damen Thermo Anzug*

Ja Lachsy, hast recht, diese Fa. gibts tatsächlich und hat auch -wie wir soeben in Deiner angeführten HP gesehen haben- ganz tolle -phhh der Preis ist sicherlich nicht ohne|uhoh: - und hat schicke Thermo Anzüge auf Lager, kauft man sich ja nicht oft. Ein Katalog wurde bereits geordert.

Also dieses Board ist wirklich ganz toll, innerhalb weniger Minuten gibts bereits ein konkretes Ergebnis#6 , warten wir aber dennoch ab, vielleicht gibts noch mehrere Anbieter.

LG Drohne


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Damen Thermo Anzug*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Sag ich doch, es gibt kaum Angelklamotten für Frauen!!!
> Meiner ist von Ebay, in graubraungrün und raschelt nicht.


ist doch echt kaum zu glauben  #d 
Wie sollen denn da die Frauen zum Angeln mitkommen, zumal sie noch leichter frösteln?  #c  
Geht im Moment nur mit Anpassen, Ändern und ein wenig Zusammengestoppele. Das Raschelfrei ist übrigens sehr wichtig.   
Da liegt doch noch eine echte Marktlücke brach ...  :q


----------



## basswalt (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Damen Thermo Anzug*

segelkleider z.b. vo www.compass24.de


----------



## Drohne (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Damen Thermo Anzug*

*Servus AngelDet!#h* 

Schaut aber im Moment doch gut aus für mein fischendes Weibi. Definitiv gibt es jede Menge Damen Thermo Anzüge bei Kettner, allerdings über den Versand und den wollen wir nicht unbedingt.#d 

Durch eine PN konnten wir erfreulicherweise erfahren, dass es in der Nähe von Wien -sehr günstig für uns- eine Erzeugerfirma für solche Anzüge gibt, die diese noch dazu im Partnerlook anbieten. Erstkontakt ist bereits hergestellt. 

Falls diese Information tatsächlich stimmen sollte, bräuchten unsere fischenden Damen nicht mehr mit Herrenanzügen zum Änderungsschneider oder die Ärmel und Hosen aufkrempeln, unter dem Motto *geht scho irgendwia:q *weil wir ja am Wasser und nicht bei einer Modeschau sind. 

Offenbar sind -zZt. noch- Damen am Fischwasser für die Fachhändler eine vernachläßigbare Zielgruppe und diese wollen -oder können- die Lager nicht mit diesen Dingern füllen. Erzeugt werden diese jedenfalls, dass steht eindeutig fest. Damen, zettelt endlich eine Revolte |krach: bei Eurem Händler an!.
Falls unser Deal gelingt -bitte Daumen drücken- werden selbstverständlich Fotos beigefügt.

LG und Petri Heil aus dem Weinviertel

Drohne


----------

